# Your first Memory Lighting Console



## derekleffew

*Year. Manufacturer. Model.* (I'll start.)
1981. Strand-Century. Light Palette v4J.


----------



## soundlight

2005. Electronic Theater Controls. Express 48/96.


----------



## ndiaz

2006 ETC 250 Express


----------



## gafftapegreenia

1992. Strand. GSX w/ Genius software.


----------



## Les

1995. Colortran Status 24/48.


----------



## Charc

Wait. Year is "year you first used a Memory Console", correct? Greenia, you were recording cues in '92?


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Oh, I thought it was year of board manufacture. In that case it was, um 2004.

No, that will be gafftaper's kids, "Well, I started on a Smartfade when I was 3....."


----------



## Footer

1995ish I want to say it was a 72/144 express, but I was on a strand miniLight Palette (thats sitting in my living room right now...) soon after. Still need to get that thing back up and running.


----------



## SerraAva

2003 Colortran Encore XL


----------



## jonhirsh

2000 Jands ESP II


----------



## Charc

2006, Strand 300 Series, I can't remember

I'll go lock myself back in the cabinet now...


----------



## gafftaper

gafftapegreenia said:


> Oh, I thought it was year of board manufacture. In that case it was, um 2004.
> No, that will be gafftaper's kids, "Well, I started on a Smartfade when I was 3....."



Actually it'll be "I first used a Strand Classic Palette when I was three"... but close. 

For me it was 1989 on a Colortran ? 24/48 

First non-Memory console was the "Wall-o-Dimmers" in 1983. When you locked all the handles in together to do a full stage dim it took two people to have enough strength to lift them up or pull them down. Then you had to watch out for those times when showers of sparks would shoot out the dimmers. Ahh the "good" old days. Amazingly they didn't replace those things with moder dimmers until the mid 90's. Our little theater had 8 circuits and four dimmers. We had two electrics of Red, Blue, Yellow, and White colored household outdoor floodlights (the kind people buy at Christmas). The apron was lit by one row of white household flood lights. There were two floor pockets. My senior year I got a guy to weld a 10' piece of muffler pipe to a tire rim for me and I had a boom. I ran power from the floor pockets out to the back of the house into a home made box with two light switches on it plugged in two 360's from the big stage and for the first time we had light on the faces of actors without hollow eye sockets. It was blinding to the actors and not the safest thing in the world to do (don't do it kids!) but my career had begun.


----------



## acoppsa

2007. Theatrelight Scenemaster II


----------



## gafftaper

acoppsa said:


> 2007. Theatrelight Scenemaster II



Welcome Acoppsa. Please stop by the new member forum and introduce yourself.


----------



## David Ashton

1982, Selecon Deltalight, expensive mistake.


----------



## Logos

Date? I'm not sure 1984 - 6 maybe. Strand M24. Pre DMX but it was a genuine memory board. There's still one in a theatre here in Adelaide. I try not to go there.
1980's LSC can't remember the model name.
I discovered ETC in 1995 except that it was an Arri board then. I love the Insight


----------



## SteveB

1981- Strand Century Multi-Q, as well as a Strand Century Micro-Q.


----------



## dj_illusions

1996 Jands Event 48


----------



## jmabray

1992ish Strand light board M


----------



## len

1975, some big console (size of a desk) with 12 channels and 2 scenes. No memory. The crossfader was a t-handle the size of something you'd see in a horror movie. 

Out of the business for most of the 1980's. 

Next was in the early 1990's. A standalone pc Martin 2032 with a trackball. Had to install the software every time it started up.


----------



## STEVETERRY

derekleffew said:


> *Year. Manufacturer. Model.* (I'll start.)
> 1981. Strand-Century. Light Palette v4J.




1975. EDI LS-8 on the original Broadway production of A Chorus Line.


ST


----------



## SteveB

STEVETERRY said:


> 1975. EDI LS-8 on the original Broadway production of A Chorus Line.
> ST



Steve

Do have any idea what happened to the actual LS-8 you used ?, was it replaced at some point in the run ?. 

And where did Fred Fosters version - the one that was sitting up and almost buried on top of a storage area in the new factory, come from ?. 

I believe there's an LS-8 as well, at a museum in Boston.

And for those of you too young to remember, _A Chorus Line_ was the very first Broadway show to use a memory console - hell, I think B'dway skipped all the 2 and multi-scene consoles and went right from DC resistance dimmers to memory. 

Big woop-de-doo and legal troubles at the time about the LS-8 used on _A Chorus Line_, which was an (ultimately illegal) Electronics Diversified copy of a Steve Skirpan Auto-Cue control system. It used a light pen to access channels on the screen.

Oh the days, as I fondly (and not-so-fondly) remembered programming on the Multi-Q. It was very easy to hit the "Load to Console" button, instead of the "Save to Disk" button, which were right next to each other and looked alike. Very simple process to dump everything you worked on and load in the contents of an empty 5.25" floppy. No error messages we get now days, like - "Are You Sure" ?. 

And I do believe it was our very own Steve Terry (correct me if this is a misquote or in error) who, in reply to a Broadway producer commenting on how much easier became the job of Broadway electricians running a computer console, having once had to deal with resistance dimmers, who said "They are not paying us $70,000 to push GO, they're paying us $70,000 to know what to do when the GO button doesn't work". 

A Classic line that I have often quoted. 

SB


----------



## derekleffew

SteveB, refer to this thread, posts 46-49.


----------



## Les

I love "are you sure" prompts. Especially the one in my Kurzweil keyboard. When you're about to make an important change it says:
"are you sure?" [yes]
"doing so will (blah blah blah). continue?" [yes] 
"are you really really sure??" 

um... [no]?
After all those "are you sure" messages you kinda start second guessing yourself!


----------



## DarSax

2004. Strand, MX-24. 

Wasn't exactly programming cues in it, but I mean, it had the OPTION to program cues...96 of them...


----------



## thelightguy87

2002 Colortran Innovator 48/96, also ETC Insight...original Insight..


----------



## Timmyp

2005; Zero88 Sirius 48

My word what clunky horrible buttons it has!!


----------



## Pie4Weebl

late ninties ETC insight II


----------



## BillESC

While not a "memory" board, in 1966 I got to use the Dimmy by Century which was the first electronic TWO SCENE controller I believe. Quite exciting.


----------



## derekleffew

BillESC , I'm fairly certain the Dimmy was a Century-Strand product, and was later introduced much later than 1963. Still searching for "on point" sources, but here's a quote from this site:

The ability to dim light has always been a desire in the theatre, whether this was accomplished by simply blowing out candles, dousing the limelight, moving a handle on a resistance dimmer plate, or sliding a potentiometer on a lighting control console. It was a 1940s invention that made the first significant change in how dimming was accomplished, and that was with the invention of the SCR (silicon-controlled rectifier) by Texas Instruments. In the early days, the device was concealed in bomb sights and other electronic devices mounted in bombers flying missions over Germany and Japan during World War II. After the war, TI was looking for other uses for the product. But it was not until 1959 when the first SCR dimmer system was installed at the newly constructed Frank Lloyd Wright-designed Dallas Theatre Center. This theatre had a number of innovations for its time including a thyratron tube-controlled stage revolve and motorized spotline winches.
The dimmer was designed by Texas Instruments using a single SCR. Since two SCRs are required to complete an AC sine wave, a device was added to the SCR (it looked like a very large torodial choke) circuit to complete the sine wave. This dimmer system was fabricated by Century Lighting and became the predecessor to the Century CCR100. The dimmer worked in conjunction with an Izenour-built 10-scene preset control console. While it is my understanding that this was the first time the SCR was used in a large-scale dimming system, there may be other competing products with the same claim. However, not long after this installation, the CCR100 (tomato can) dimmer became a standard for Century Lighting.
In the mid-1960s, the Edkotron came into being. The Edkotron was the first truly portable dimmer system with six 1,800W dimmers in a very small chassis. And yes, they are still in use. Many six-packs followed, including the Colortran pack in the early 1970s and Skirpan's not-very-portable six-packs of the same era. It was the Colortran pack that caught on with Showco and other touring lighting companies because of its portability.
The next big jump was late in the 1970s, when Strand Century produced the CD80 dimmer. It used SCR technology, but now the dual SCRs were in a cube. The dimmer module was of a very simple design, keeping the control circuitry isolated on printed circuit cards in the bottom of the rack and out of the dimmer module. The point is that the CD80 was designed to be the first mass-produced SCR dimmer. No more massive patch panels that took hundreds of man days to assemble; now dimmer-per-circuit was a reality. It became the most cost-effective way to produce dimmer racks and the standard 96 dimmer enclosure is still used by every major industry manufacturer. Robin Crews, Wrightson, Johnson, Haddon & Williams, Inc.


----------



## SteveB

Derek

Thanks for the reminder about those responses from last year, I did a quickie search under Electro Controls, which of course was incorrect as it's EDI. 

And to ST, Never Mind... well sort of, still curious if was you with the $70,000 to press GO comment ? 

SB


----------



## SteveB

Lester said:


> I love "are you sure" prompts. Especially the one in my Kurzweil keyboard. When you're about to make an important change it says:
> "are you sure?" [yes]
> "doing so will (blah blah blah). continue?" [yes]
> "are you really really sure??"
> um... [no]?
> After all those "are you sure" messages you kinda start second guessing yourself!



Some form of "Are You Sure" would have been welcome on the Multi-Q, especially for my assistant at the time who, at the end of programming in a days worth of cues for Tom Skelton and the Ohio Ballet, instead of backing up to floppy, managed to dump a days worth of work. At 1/2 hr. 

Tom proceeded to sit on the stage floor upstage of the house curtain, chain smoking away as he very, very quickly re-wrote the entire show from a few track sheets and memory. We had cut the breakers to the FOH circuits. Tom was a total gentleman about it (he was a gentleman at all times, in any case), and my assistant, a talented guy goes by the name of Mike Grimes, went on to become a major TV gaffer and head electrician in the NY area. Mike still appreciates an "Are You Sure" from the console, I'll wager.

Steve B.


----------



## avkid

Lee Colortran Scenemaster 60 Plus.


----------



## STEVETERRY

SteveB said:


> Derek
> Thanks for the reminder about those responses from last year, I did a quickie search under Electro Controls, which of course was incorrect as it's EDI.
> And to ST, Never Mind... well sort of, still curious if was you with the $70,000 to press GO comment ?
> SB




Yes, it was.

ST


----------



## midgetgreen11

2001. Electronics Diversified Inc. Lite 48-channel


----------



## sound_nerd

1996 Strand MX-24


----------



## Van

Hmmm. 1978 I believe it was a "Micro Star" Have no Idea who manufactured it. it was based on an Apple IIe. I helped install it into a 96 channel four scene Kleigl console. Love the fade times on it. you caould watch the apples little brain working as hard as it could to count to ten for every 10% drop in intensity. 

First serious memory console 1984 Stand Century Mantrix II with 64 channels of love, and cute little hold buttons, and 8 programable subs. AMX 192 talking to ColorTran Dims. I'm sorry Berkley/Colortrans.


----------



## gafftaper

SteveB said:


> And to ST, Never Mind... well sort of, still curious if was you with the $70,000 to press GO comment ?
> SB




STEVETERRY said:


> Yes, it was.
> ST



Steve Terry is my hero!
That's such a great quote... and still true.


----------



## Grog12

My first was........MYSELF!!!!! Oh wait wait....as mentioned in another thread I'm pretty sure my first was a Levitron something or other with the big green go button of doom that sounded like a revolver cocking everytime you took a cue. I started using that and a Express at about the same time.


----------



## soundlight

Grog12 said:


> My first was........MYSELF!!!!! Oh wait wait....as mentioned in another thread I'm pretty sure my first was a Levitron something or other with the big green go button of doom that sounded like a revolver cocking everytime you took a cue. I started using that and a Express at about the same time.



That would be a Colortran Encore. The go button looks like it's designed to take over the world.


----------



## SerraAva

Yup. That console was great because of all the views it had. The go button was huge, but it was easy to find in the dark and surrounded by black raised plastic, so you couldn't glance over it and hit it by mistake. You really had to hit the think to make it go. Also loved how the console weighed a ton, but when you opened it up, nothing was inside it. We use to store back up show disks in it.


----------



## Van

How about a Panache' Anyone every run one of those? 

Oddly enough I have a prototype EDI board upstairs that Gordon donated to the theatre years ago. I'll go get a name off of it. It was actually a factory prototype but it served this company well for years and years. Funny, it's actually still a viable board as it has DMX and AMX and Analogue outputs, just non of the modern conveniences like back up etc.


----------



## gaffer240

Gee, there was the Kliegl something or other around 1977, just saw it didn't understand the concept or have a chance to use it, somewhere in the mid to late 1980's learned to program a EDI Troubadore III, A shame the house lights where also in the board. I learned blind editing in a hurry.


----------



## Grog12

SerraAva said:


> Yup. That console was great because of all the views it had. The go button was huge, but it was easy to find in the dark and surrounded by black raised plastic, so you couldn't glance over it and hit it by mistake. You really had to hit the think to make it go. Also loved how the console weighed a ton, but when you opened it up, nothing was inside it. We use to store back up show disks in it.


I actually really liked the ease of switching between tracking and cue only on it...made for great goodness.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

SerraAva said:


> Yup. That console was great because of all the views it had. The go button was huge, but it was easy to find in the dark and surrounded by black raised plastic, so you couldn't glance over it and hit it by mistake. You really had to hit the think to make it go. Also loved how the console weighed a ton, but when you opened it up, nothing was inside it. We use to store back up show disks in it.



I too have used an Encore. Love the green GO button of doom. Not a bad board for it's day.


----------



## TimMiller

LMAO at the Encore console. I have forgotten about that console. My first console was a strand mini light pallette.


----------



## gafftaper

Are you listening Steve Terry? 

The people want a console with a Giant Go Button Of Doom! (True Congo has the color changing ball of death). But a BIG go button would be so much cooler. 

What about a button of doom wing panel for Ion. Just a 12" square panel with a 6" wide red button so large it takes two hands to push. Maybe the button could be color changing so it turns red for a few seconds when you push it. Then yellow as the cue plays. Then Green as it waits for the next push. YES!


----------



## TimMiller

How about if it comes with a mallet attached so you can whack it like an arcade game . And depending on how hard you hit it the big button changes to a different color. Green for soft, Yellow for mild, Amber for medium, Red for hard, and It will start to cycle different colors when you smash the crap out of it. Then you will never have to worry about a board op missing their cue, they will be patiently waiting with mallet in hand .


----------



## derekleffew

Well, I hate to say it, but I agree with gafftaper. Nothing (well, few things) was more satisfying than the Light Palette's 1" square GO button with the reassuringly loud "click" when pressed. And an equally-sized "Stop/Back" button just above! Encore's heritage can be traced back to the Light Palette, with the disruption of the Prestige Series (with lousy GO button) in the interim.

Original Century-Strand Light Palette (one never forgets one's first!)



Even the Lightpalette90 (the last good Strand console) featured the button.


An Encore, for those who don't know.


----------



## Hughesie

LSC axiom 36
1997


----------



## TimMiller

I know of a company selling there Strand Light Palette still in working condition


----------



## Grog12

Ah Derek thank you for the pic of the Encore...man that was a fun board.

While we're on the subject of "of doom" buttons...

My undergrad had a sound console with a button labeled "Kill" that had a red light above it that flashed constantly unless pressed.


----------



## derekleffew

Grog12 said:


> ...My undergrad had a sound console with a button labeled "Kill" that had a red light above it that flashed constantly unless pressed.


Nope, still not as good as a "suck" knob--for Raymond's last day as a Sound Engineer.

EDIT: Found it!


----------



## DarSax

Oh, that was definitely a great Far Side.

My college has an old pink/beige (ew?) expression, in storage.


----------



## Stoldal

Well my first one would be a strand 200. 

kinda of a side track question, i have started working with a Vector Orange Compulite control board now. Any one have an idea about how much one of those cost?


----------



## soundlight

Mstoldal said:


> kinda of a side track question, i have started working with a Vector Orange Compulite control board now. Any one have an idea about how much one of those cost?


Looks like they run around 15K USD


----------



## tgates

derekleffew said:


> Nope, still not as good as a "suck" knob--for Raymond's last day as a Sound Engineer.



The Hog 3 has a SUCK button. 

Though I suppose it's not as good as a knob.


----------



## Grog12

tgates said:


> The Hog 3 has a SUCK button.
> Though I suppose it's not as good as a knob.


The Hog 3 is a suck button.


----------



## derekleffew

Now, now, now. No bashing of current consoles allowed. Only defunct ones who can't defend themselves.


----------



## soundlight

derekleffew said:


> Now, now, now. No bashing of current consoles allowed. Only defunct ones who can't defend themselves.



AKA compulite animator, from what I've heard from folks who have used them, and you yourself seem to still hold a grudge against this piece of (relatively annoying and rather frustrating) history.


----------



## SteveB

Tracyu said:


> I'm always amazed at what people will say the old LS8 did or did not do. So for your enjoyment and setting the record straight, I've attached the ORIGINAL data sheet for the EDI LS8 console. What I find amazing is how little "modern" consoles have changed in terms of features and how you do them.



That was a cool read. My memory of the Skirpan vs. EDI lawsuit is all based on hear-say of 30 years ago and whatever was in the "trade journal" - which would have been Theater Crafts. Not much to go on, though I thought the Light Pen technology had been involved, not the case according to the LD-8 brochure. And it's too late to ask Steve Skirpan, who I'm told passed away a few months back.

Things haven't changed in memory consoles ?. Think about that the next time you pull out your iPhone to re-focus a Focus Pallete on an Ion. 

SB


----------



## IMLICHTMAN

The three neurons that still fire say it was the Kliegl Performer on Rosewater, 1979.


----------



## IMLICHTMAN

F.Y.I.: the Autocue originally used a boot loader entered from the PDP-8 switch register, which enabled the ASR-33 paper tape reader. This was the backup scenario when the Sykes digital cassette tape malfunctioned. These were subsequently replaced with 8-inch floppy drives. If memory serves, these were DSD 440's.


----------



## STEVETERRY

StickMick said:


> Did it realy have a lightpen? What I know is that the LS-8 used a PDP-8A and it looks like they used a text terminal as display. I did not find a lot in the net about it. Is there a manual online anywhere in the net or some description and may be a description of how the panel and the dimmer control (analog?) is arranged around the PDP-8. This is all very interesting for me as it is one of the the first memory based consoles and one build around a standard computer.
> 
> Do the system disks exist these days? What a fun would it be to see it run



The LS-8 did not use a lightpen--that was the Skirpan Autocue. The LS-8 used a DEC VT-8E bus (not serial) video terminal for display.

The LS-8 is in the non-visible storage collection of the Computer History Museum in Mountain View CA. We are trying to get it relocated to a site where it can be viewed and studied by entertainment industry people who want to see it.

ST


----------



## xander

2001 ETC Microvision (fx?)


----------



## Soxred93

Does Horizon count as a memory console? If so, then that.

Other than that, a 1996 ETC Express 24/48.


----------



## calkew5

The original Expression 1 (around 2006), and yeah, it was beige and sky blue or something like that. I think I learned how to use it with nothing but the HELP key. Except for the lack of softkeys, I loved it. It didn't have any of those annoying dedicated channel faders like the express series had, just had like 48 subs. I can turn a sub into a channel fader, but it doesn't go the other way. So you can imagine how annoyed I am by the 72/144, which for all it's gigantic bulk only has...what...12? programmable subs?


----------



## Soxred93

calkew5 said:


> The original Expression 1 (around 2006), and yeah, it was beige and sky blue or something like that. I think I learned how to use it with nothing but the HELP key. Except for the lack of softkeys, I loved it. It didn't have any of those annoying dedicated channel faders like the express series had, just had like 48 subs. I can turn a sub into a channel fader, but it doesn't go the other way. So you can imagine how annoyed I am by the 72/144, which for all it's gigantic bulk only has...what...12? programmable subs?



To be fair, I think all of the channel faders can be assigned to subs. (or at least half of them can. )


----------



## mstaylor

My first was a terrible memory board made by Electro Control, 1977. It simply was a two scene board that would record the levels for each cue. You still ran a split fader and fade speeds were all manual. I was given a five minute lesson on how to record cues. What I wasn't given was a lesson on how to get out of a memory fail and to run manually. I learned that opening night after the third cue. It was a two scene board with one set of faders. You set a scene, brought it up on the X fader, pushed a sequencer button then you could set the scene for Y. Really basic but not fun on the fly at nineteen. I had exactly one show on a regular two scene board, before that it was auto transformer dimmers.


----------



## gcpsoundlight

2008. Strand. 300 Series. Best desk I have ever used!


----------



## JChenault

Since no one else mentioned it.

1974 - Kliegl Q-File. ( University of Wisconsin Madison)

Not a computer system, but a memory system. Used lots of TTL logic boards ( two equipment racks in fact) to make the thing work. I did not do much with it ( I was the TD - not a lighting designer) but I enjoyed playing with it as much as I was able to.


If we want to really go back - would we describe a platen board as a memory console which stored it's levels mechanically? If so it was a strand product in about 1972. Don't remember the model.


----------



## xander

calkew5 said:


> The original Expression 1 (around 2006), and yeah, it was beige and sky blue or something like that. I think I learned how to use it with nothing but the HELP key. Except for the lack of softkeys, I loved it. It didn't have any of those annoying dedicated channel faders like the express series had, just had like 48 subs. I can turn a sub into a channel fader, but it doesn't go the other way. So you can imagine how annoyed I am by the 72/144, which for all it's gigantic bulk only has...what...12? programmable subs?




Soxred93 said:


> To be fair, I think all of the channel faders can be assigned to subs. (or at least half of them can. )



Just want to clarify for everyone out there that the entire Express line has 24 submaster faders and each fader has 10 pages for a total of 240 subs. On the 24/48 you have to choose _single scene w/subs_ meaning you only get 24 channel faders in this setting. All of the other Expresses have 24 dedicated faders and therefore don't have any effect on the channel faders. 
Now that that is clarified, I have to agree with calkew5 that submaster are far better than channel faders because you can just assign one channel to the sub if that's what you want, but you can't assign more than one channel to a channel fader...

-Tim


----------



## eternalfire1244

Not sure the very first board I used that had memories as it was only for a single run at a local theatre, but I do remember the second. The second was the Strand GSX, made in the early 90's and I used it in 2006 for the first time.


----------



## w3st0n21

2007. MA lighting. Grand MA Full Sized


----------



## shiben

2008, ETC, Congo Jr. Although the one I used at my church might have had memory, i dont recall. Although it might have been 4 years earlier with some sort of Leviton garbage.


----------



## Tracyu

SteveB said:


> Things haven't changed in memory consoles ?. Think about that the next time you pull out your iPhone to re-focus a Focus Pallete on an Ion.
> 
> SB


And what are you entering on that iPhone? channels @ level, enter. Lableing a focus pallete ( a stored memory)and getting feedback on lamp burn outs?, RELEASE? LS8 did all of those things in the 70's. We are just using COTS (comerical off the shelf) gear for what used to be dedicated hardware for your HHR and designers remote.


----------



## kenneth

2005 - Strand - MX 48
Although, this is still what we use for small assemblies etc at school, so I've never actually investigated the memory side of it - we only use preset mode


----------



## SteveB

Tracyu said:


> And what are you entering on that iPhone? channels @ level, enter. Lableing a focus pallete ( a stored memory)and getting feedback on lamp burn outs?, RELEASE? LS8 did all of those things in the 70's. We are just using COTS (comerical off the shelf) gear for what used to be dedicated hardware for your HHR and designers remote.



When was the last time you pulled an LS8 out of your belt pouch ?, took a call from the S.O. to remember to bring home.... ?, used the LS8 on a mountain bike ride and logged a GPS route for posting on your favorite bike forum ?, played games ?.

And mostly didn't worry about it crashing (unless YOU crashed !). I'm just reading the updated Pilbrow book and recall Tharon Musser talking about the horror stories of when the LS8 crashed as well as many designer lamenting the poor reliability of early memory consoles in general. Knocking on wood, but I haven't had a console crash to that extent ever. 

So yeah, it's all just more memory. 

In all seriousness, I just wrote a whole series of Color and Beam Palettes with 5 Studio Spots on my new ETC Ion, using 2 LCD touchscreens. It was SO simple and Yes, it's all just stored data, but we've made huge leaps in user interface and programming is so much simpler now (as it got more complicated at the same time (grin)).

SB


----------



## derekleffew

Tracyu said:


> ...and getting feedback on lamp burn outs?, RELEASE? LS8 did all of those things in the 70's. ...



From the LS-8 brochure cited:

> IN ADDITION TO THESE FEATURES, THE L. S. - 8 IS THE ONLY SYSTEM THAT CAN DETECT AND INFORM THE OPERATOR THAT A LAMP HAS BURNED OUT.



I'm curious as to how this was accomplished, as I thought the outputs were simple analog. Dimmer Load Monitoring would not come into widespread use until much, much later; and even today is seldom implemented.

Was this a feature only available in conjunction with certain EDI dimmers? How many LS-8's were actually installed with EDI dimmers, or installed at all for that matter?


----------



## ptero

In 1979 I had a UK built Strand Century Compact 200, (MMS guts in a box on wheels). Story was it ran some part of the '76 Olympics in Montreal, then somehow this theatre in Michigan bought it. 

The display was a bunch of LEDs, one per channel. No screen. If the channel was on at any reading, the LED was on. Enter the channel on a keypad and you got the analog meter needle swinging up to show the level. 

"COMPACT 200 controls superbly up to 80 dimmer channels... ferrite core memory... The memory capacity for 80 channels is just under 200 cues".


----------



## tyler.martin

Strand 300 Series - 2002


----------



## STEVETERRY

derekleffew said:


> From the LS-8 brochure cited:
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to how this was accomplished, as I thought the outputs were simple analog. Dimmer Load Monitoring would not come into widespread use until much, much later; and even today is seldom implemented.
> 
> Was this a feature only available in conjunction with certain EDI dimmers? How many LS-8's were actually installed with EDI dimmers, or installed at all for that matter?



I am not aware of any mechanism in the LS-8 to report lamp burn-outs. The EDI SCRimmer dimmers of that era also had no current-sensing or reporting hardware. I ascribe this claim to advertising hyperbole.

I think there were only three LS-8's installed:

--ACL at the Shubert
--Denver Center for the Arts--who eventually brought a legal action against EDI because the LS-8 that shipped did not contain all the features in the spec.
--Whatever university Dirk Epperson worked at (USC?)--he did a lot of LS-8 development and support long after EDI had abandoned the product since Gordon Pearlman and Steve Carlson had left to go to Kliegl. Once they departed, EDI was unable to support the machine.

There have been some comparisons here between the LS-8 and modern lighting control systems. Any such comparisons are just patently absurd--the LS-8 on ACL bore much more resemblance to a two scene preset with memory than any modern system. About the only valid comparison is the end result--the LS-8 set dimmers to levels. 

For instance, the LS-8 on ACL could not even record fade times on a cue--time had to be set manually on the C/D fader. That is why ACL was run with the A/B manual split-crossfader pair.

Other things that the LS-8 lacked:

--Patch of any kind

--Keypad access of channels--there was no "1 thru 12 at full". Each channel level or group of channels going to the same level had to be set with a single pot--that was spring loaded to stay in the center of its travel in order to able to match channel levels and then move them up or down. As a result, setting levels was a bit of a root canal.

--Real fade resolution--the level resolution was 7 bits or 127 steps.

--Cue sheet--there was none

--Printer support--there was none--you had to write down what you did

--Hand-held remote--there was none

Bear in mind that the LS-8 stored all its cues and the actual program in 8K of core memory--not 8 meg, not 8 gig--8 thousand bytes. That was not enough memory to store all the cues for ACL, so a re-load from 8" floppy disk was needed in the middle of the show. This happened in a blackout during the Paul monologue--which was a good thing, since the program stopped during a disk load, causing a quick fade to black since the analog sample-and-hold amps did not have much hold-up time.

Despite its primitive features, it was a milestone.

ST


----------



## derekleffew

STEVETERRY said:


> ... --Whatever university Dirk Epperson worked at (USC?)--he did a lot of LS-8 development and support long after EDI had abandoned the product since Gordon Pearlman and Steve Carlson had left to go to Kliegl. Once they departed, EDI was unable to support the machine. ...


_The Speed of Light_ says the second installation was at ACT in San Francisco, with F. Mitchell Dana designing lighting and Dirk Epperson programming.


----------



## Corbettlight

2009. ETC. Element 40/250.


----------



## Anvilx

2006. Strand. 200 Series. 24/48.


----------



## kicknargel

Funny, I was just thinking about this the other day. Maybe one of y'all can help me remember what this console was.

When I got my start in middle school, circa '90, we had a console with handles for channels, and maybe 24 or 48 submasters. No cue stack, but each submaster had a button to assign it to either the x or y crossfader and a little red/green LED that showed it's assignment. So you could record cues as subs, then alternately assign each sub to x and y. To run the show you'd push up the first two subs, with the crossfaders on x, then crossfade to y (switching from sub 1 to 2), then push down sub 1, push up sub 3, then you could crossfade from 2 to 3. I thought I was the smartest thing ever.


----------



## Soxred93

kicknargel said:


> Funny, I was just thinking about this the other day. Maybe one of y'all can help me remember what this console was.
> 
> When I got my start in middle school, circa '90, we had a console with handles for channels, and maybe 24 or 48 submasters. No cue stack, but each submaster had a button to assign it to either the x or y crossfader and a little red/green LED that showed it's assignment. So you could record cues as subs, then alternately assign each sub to x and y. To run the show you'd push up the first two subs, with the crossfaders on x, then crossfade to y (switching from sub 1 to 2), then push down sub 1, push up sub 3, then you could crossfade from 2 to 3. I thought I was the smartest thing ever.



Hate to say it, but that's a preset board ya got there. 

Still good boards, but they're nowhere near as consistent as memory consoles.


----------



## STEVETERRY

derekleffew said:


> _The Speed of Light_ says the second installation was at ACT in San Francisco, with F. Mitchell Dana designing lighting and Dirk Epperson programming.



Of course--thanks for reminding me.

ST


----------



## mstaylor

Sounds like a Kleigl board but I could be wrong.


----------



## Tracyu

derekleffew said:


> From the LS-8 brochure cited:
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to how this was accomplished, as I thought the outputs were simple analog. Dimmer Load Monitoring would not come into widespread use until much, much later; and even today is seldom implemented.
> 
> Was this a feature only available in conjunction with certain EDI dimmers? How many LS-8's were actually installed with EDI dimmers, or installed at all for that matter?


 
You can go to United States Patent and Trademark Office and look up patent # *4,158,132 *
for a description. Basically the idea was to use a photo cell to record the overall illumination level as part of the cue. When you replayed it on the console, if the photocell did not read the same output you had lost a lamp (or so the theory goes). Some of you may also remember that in those analog dimmer days you had to occasionally trim your dimmers. Supposedly with this photocell information you could adjust your cue's output if the dimmers were out of trim as well. 

Now I have had an EDI engineer swear he saw this actually "work". However, I've not see it myself and other than this patent and the comment on the LS8 data sheet I've not seen it. I don't believe EDI actually sold it to anyone.


----------



## STEVETERRY

Tracyu said:


> You can go to United States Patent and Trademark Office and look up patent # *4,158,132 *
> for a description. Basically the idea was to use a photo cell to record the overall illumination level as part of the cue. When you replayed it on the console, if the photocell did not read the same output you had lost a lamp (or so the theory goes). Some of you may also remember that in those analog dimmer days you had to occasionally trim your dimmers. Supposedly with this photocell information you could adjust your cue's output if the dimmers were out of trim as well.
> 
> Now I have had an EDI engineer swear he saw this actually "work". However, I've not see it myself and other than this patent and the comment on the LS8 data sheet I've not seen it. I don't believe EDI actually sold it to anyone.



I do not think that patent was ever reduced to practice. However, even if it had been, I think the old "See note 7" applies to the design mentioned in the patent.

Note 7: This won't work.


ST


----------



## Tex

1995 - EDI Omega II with wing.
Sleek, elegant, sexy and the biggest piece of crap I've ever used. I'd be surpised if more than about 10 of them ever shipped. I've never seen another. Despite a couple of tech trips from Seattle, a complete re-build, and countless phone calls, it lasted about four years and was replaced with a Horizon system. The EDI dimmers are still there going strong.


----------



## Tracyu

STEVETERRY said:


> I do not think that patent was ever reduced to practice. However, even if it had been, I think the old "See note 7" applies to the design mentioned in the patent.
> 
> Note 7: This won't work.
> 
> 
> ST


 
Just looking over this white paper from the LCA, photocells have a lot of if's and's and but's to make them work for something as simple as daylight harvesting today. I'd be more inclined to think they got this to work in a very "controlled" enviroment (otherwise why spend the time and money to get the patent?) but I agree that any pratical stage application with the level of technolgy availble then would have been next to impossible to meet the claims of the patent.
Tracy


----------



## venuetech

1980~or there abouts, Kliegl, Performer


----------



## jmabray

1992 Lightboard M - which I think, even at that time, was out of date....

BTW.... That console is still in use today....


----------



## strandcentury

1999 - Strand MX 24


----------



## pathway

Maybe I'll have the last word (or maybe not!)

I rarely used consoles but I did fix them for years. My favorite (and first real memory board) was an Electro Controls MicroSet MkIII installed in 1969 at the Manitoba Theatre Center. It was built in 2 large pieces: a main desk containing all the masters and crossfaders, as well as a number pad and 7-segment cue# displays using tiny light bulbs (LEDs were still years in the future), and a preset wing with 2 sets of 100 faders. In the bottom of the preset wing there were several hundred logic chips, a 50-amp 5V power supply, and a massive 80-pound Vermont Research hard disk unit with a whopping 32K bytes of cue storage. The entire console must have weighed over a ton. You could record a 299-cue show into this board. Cue 300, if accidentally recalled, would cause all the dimmers to "do the Watusi" in the words of MTC staff. This cue was often used for parties held on stage after a show closed.

The fun officially ended in 1981 when we installed a new Kliegl Command Performance system, and scrapped the old MicroSet. It took a couple of days to break it down into small & light enough bits to get it out of the control booth.


----------



## derekleffew

Wow--someone whose experience predates that of STEVETERRY! 
pathway, you could likely enhance or edit the collaborative article Memory Lighting Control Systems, History.


----------



## seanandkate

Strand Palette III back in I think 1988 (89?). I don't think I have ever been that lucky since: It was at the University of Western Ontario in London, and it had just come out. The folks from Pantages Theatre (who eventually ran Phantom for 8 years) came down to spec _our _board. The fact that I even got to _touch _this thing as a student let alone run it for about 2 years has to speak to the existance of God or something . . .


----------



## scotteckers

Jumped directly from autotransformers and telephone-type patch panels to the Strand GSX 100 channel in 1995; also used some portable NSI-type boards a few years before that. Strangely enough, I miss the stately presence of the ATD "switchboards".


----------



## Esoteric

1998 ETC Expression
1998 High End Systems LCD Controller
1998 Strand GBX

(started 3 productions at almost the same time)

Mike


----------



## zuixro

First console ever: Some ADJ, 8 ch, 2 scene preset

First memory console: ETC Express 48/96


----------



## NevilleLighting

My original was the Strand Palette. Yes, the old one the size of a piano. I'd mention the year but that would show my age. I think Jesus was just learning the Palette around then.


----------



## Studio

2008 Strand 300 Series (High School Auditorium)
2009 Strand 200 Series (High School Small Theater)
2005 Some proprietary 6 channel 2-scene board that never worked properly (Middle School Gym/Stage)
2004 Clip-Lights and a power strip (Grade School Gym)


----------



## zuixro

Studio said:


> 2004 Clip-Lights and a power strip (Grade School Gym)



My first lighting show ever. Black box production of Romeo and Juliet. I had 3 channels so I had to "repatch" during the show.


----------



## derekleffew

The above posts illustrate how out-of-date the term "memory console" is. And to a previous question; No, platen-preset and punch card (surprised no one has mentioned those) are/were "infinite preset," not memory, consoles.


----------



## zmb

2010. Strand 300 Series (24/48 w/ 24 subs). High School Show


----------



## Salt7900

2008. ETC. Express 48/96.


----------



## Scarrgo

1983, I think it was a Light Pallet 90 from strand. with the very lovely 5.25" floppy...

At least I think thats what it was, it was so long ago for me...

Sean...

but before that it was auto transformers in the 70's.


----------



## waynehoskins

Scarrgo said:


> 1983, I think it was a Light Pallet 90 from strand. with the very lovely 5.25" floppy...
> 
> At least I think thats what it was, it was so long ago for me...
> 
> Sean...
> 
> but before that it was auto transformers in the 70's.



My LP/90 has a 3.5 inch drive, but my Mini Light Palette (or is it an MLP/2?) has a 5.25 inch drive. Maybe that was a LP/2 or LP/3 you had?

My first memory-ish board: 1997, Teatronics Pro/2. But memory-assisted manual (subs and softpatch), no stack.

First true memory board: 1998, Express/4896.


----------



## Scarrgo

@ waynehoskins,
I think you might be correct on that, its just do not remember as well as I would like... have a great one...

I still wonder why the 5.25 went away? it was so nice...


----------



## ScottT

ETC Express 2005

There was one before the Express that was ancient seeming (to me) and had the external memory cards but for the life of me I can't remember the name.


----------



## Noble

2006, ETC Obsession II. Pretty console. Heavy bugger though.

First non-memory console was... a Leprecon LP-500 I think?


----------



## snareguy

Strand golfball gsx with genius then a 520i which im still using hehe... want etc badly


----------



## GageStryker

1994, ETC Express 24/48.

Although my first "lighting gig" was in 1990 with a non-memory board (i.e. two banks of light switches).

Before that, I was a projectionist. Overhead slides FTW.


----------



## masterelectrician2112

ETC Expression 48/96 2008


----------



## millamber

1993 - ETC Microvision F/X

Before that it was an Applied Electronics 18/36 two scene preset.


----------



## sk8rsdad

Strand Light Palette II, 1982(?)
Before that it was a 12 channel Strand 2-scene preset board.


----------



## Lafalot

1984 Kliegl Performer II
1985 ETC Concept 250 
Before that it was an Ariel Davis 100 Channel 10-Scene Preset...


----------



## bosox242

1998 ETC Express 48/96 and Express 24/48
Before that it was an old 5 scene preset. I have no idea what brand since I didn't care about those things then. Now I wish I knew what it was.


----------



## LampieTheClown

LMI "Designer" 24 channel desk. Serial number 001. I still have it.


----------



## lightingguy1

2008 ETC Expression 3, 400 channels

2010. strand 300, 300 channels


----------



## jstandfast

1974. Kliegl Q-Level


----------



## mrtrudeau23

first used an ETC Mirovision FX in 2004. the board was from 1992 at my high school.


----------



## Lafalot

LampieTheClown said:


> LMI "Designer" 24 channel desk. Serial number 001. I still have it.


 
This one made me smile.  "Do you still use it?" is the question. Can you still find the micro-cassettes??


----------



## LampieTheClown

Lafalot said:


> This one made me smile.  "Do you still use it?" is the question. Can you still find the micro-cassettes??



It hasn't been out of it's case in 15 years. I have 2 of the digital to analog boxes for it, to control 24 dimmers each, but nobody uses 0-10v control, and the digital isn't DMX.


----------



## derekleffew

Something makes me think the console wants to be in Middleton, WI.


----------



## LampieTheClown

derekleffew said:


> Something makes me think the console wants to be in Middleton, WI.


 
Back then it was Rochester NY. The LMI / Electro Controls merger didn't come till later.


----------



## STEVETERRY

Err.."The LMI / Electro Controls merger didn't come till later."...must be from an alternate reality, one too horrible to consider seriously. 


Surely you mean "The LMI purchase by ETC".

So... that console wants to go to Middleton!

ST


----------



## LampieTheClown

STEVETERRY said:


> Err.."The LMI / Electro Controls merger didn't come till later."...must be from an alternate reality, one too horrible to consider seriously.
> 
> 
> Surely you mean "The LMI purchase by ETC".
> 
> So... that console wants to go to Middleton!
> 
> ST


 
Yes, of course. Sorry, sometimes my hands and my head go in two seperate directions. 
Nice avitar! I have not seen "Reddy Kilowatt" for many years.


----------



## teejmya

2009. ETC Express 48/96.


----------



## LightingTechie

I can't remember but I am 99% sure that it was a Strand Tempus M24.
It was a good desk for it's time.


----------



## derekleffew

UPDATED: Name that lighting console | Backstage at BackstageJobs.com | Life behind the scenes…

EDIT: More information about Console#3, the Century-Izenour installation at the Goodman Theatre, Chicago, IL.


PDF courtesy of shipView attachment Proposal To The Goodman Theatre Electronic Console Control.pdf


----------



## Gern

Thanks Derek very cool read!

1989 Strand Lightboard M

BTW, What was that one that was just a crt monitor, a 10 key pad, and maybe 6? faders, with a name like Access or something?
I remember seeing Mark Bodine do an amazingly spectacular reboot during a show. Tacoma Pantages I think, 1991, the board crashed right at the end of a scene, in a planned black out, Mark deftly brought it back to life, the smooth operator he is, and the audience never knew.
That was the only show/tour I ever saw that equipment on.


----------



## derekleffew

Gern said:


> BTW, What was that one that was just a crt monitor, a 10 key pad, and maybe 6? faders, with a name like Access or something?


1985's GAM Access, thanks to your friend Joe Tawil.


Schell Scenic, Backdrops, Stage Lighting, Theatrical Equipment & Supplies | Rentals, Sales & Service | SCHELL SCENIC STUDIO, Inc. | Columbus, Ohio 43206, USA, 614.444.9550


----------



## lchslightech

2002 Strand 300 Series Console 75/100


----------



## DaveySimps

1994 Strand Mini Palette. Oh the 5.25 floppy disc that was actually floppy.

~Dave


----------



## PeterBuchin

1974, Kliegl Q-File at the Indiana University Musical Arts Center. Ours had 3-19"racks and used plaited-core memory. Later models only had 2 racks.


----------



## Farmermike

Strand mantrix something or other in 2005. Express 125 shortly thereafter, and now I own one!


----------



## trpullen

The first "memory" board I ever had any experience with was in the mid to late 80s. It was (I am 99% sure) a Wing brand board. It had kind of a pegboard matrix that you could do all kinds of cool chases with. The board was massive and the dimmer packs killed us on load in and load out. The matrix looked like a lightbright but with metal pins and a little resistor on them. It was by-and-far the coolest thing in the area and all the other bands HATED us. 

I have looked for info on the brand and have not turned up much. I heard that they were hand built outside of St. Louis someplace but...could not corroborate that story at all. The late 80s are in fact a little hazy.


----------



## Chris15

trpullen said:


> but with metal pins and a little resistor on them


 
From what I understand of gear of that vintage, I doubt it was a resistor, far more likely for it be a diode...


----------



## Nelson

First console was an ETC Acclaim 124, but its a two-scene with submasters, so not really memory.

First memory console was a Colortran Innovator 48/96 in 2003. I almost revived the Acclaim a few times when the Innovator kept acting up, though.


----------



## trpullen

Chris15 said:


> From what I understand of gear of that vintage, I doubt it was a resistor, far more likely for it be a diode...


 
That probably makes more sense. I was not 100% lucid during the late 80s.


----------



## RFazz15

2008 - ETC Express 24/48


----------



## texskittles

2006 - ETC Obsession 2


----------



## ScottT

ScottT said:


> There was one before the Express that was ancient seeming (to me) and had the external memory cards but for the life of me I can't remember the name.



Colortran Status 24/48 - 2003


----------



## Jay Ashworth

The first one I actually programmed was a smartfade 2496 starting three years ago.

The first one I ever touched was, I think, an ETC Express at my Community Access TV studio put in in... 1999?

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## RonHebbard

1973 Strand Century IDM-Q / IDM-Cue in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## gary smith

1989 Strand Galaxy 3


----------



## microstar

1977 Electro-Controls ILS at the University of Houston. Operated totally by a computer keyboard. Had a monochrome video monitor and used a general purpose minicomputer made by Data General with a gigantic 8" (?) floppy disk. I think only 3 or 4 were ever sold. Was a pretty impressive "state of the art" design except a belt the size of a rubber band that ran the floppy drive kept falling off and EC made us call the Data General service guy to fix it each time under warranty. Must have cost them a fortune. Within a year or year and a half, it became so problematic that that the university negotiated with EC to supply a huge two scene preset "backup" console custom-painted in UH red.
I left two years later and have often wondered how long they were able to keep it running.


----------



## garyvp

1992 - NSI 7524 - still using it and not likely to change.


----------



## RonHebbard

microstar said:


> 1977 Electro-Controls ILS at the University of Houston. Operated totally by a computer keyboard. Had a monochrome video monitor and used a general purpose minicomputer made by Data General with a gigantic 8" (?) floppy disk. I think only 3 or 4 were ever sold. Was a pretty impressive "state of the art" design except a belt the size of a rubber band that ran the floppy drive kept falling off and EC made us call the Data General service guy to fix it each time under warranty. Must have cost them a fortune. Within a year or year and a half, it became so problematic that that the university negotiated with EC to supply a huge two scene preset "backup" console custom-painted in UH red.
> I left two years later and have often wondered how long they were able to keep it running.


Did yours have a button cap labelled 'Voice'. or some such term, for a promised voice control feature that never materialized before the ILS was abandoned? But you did have the reflected 'heads up display' similar to fighter jet cockpits, right? We had an ILS in Toronto for a while, I want to say it was in one of the venues in St. Lawrence Centre. EC salesmen were organizing personal tours for any potential buyers / users.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## derekleffew

RonHebbard said:


> ... But you did have the reflected 'heads up display' similar to fighter jet cockpits, right? ...


That would be the, much later, Electro Controls Premiere--as far as I know, the only console ever with a HUD. As discussed in this and surrounding posts. (Especially post#36.)


----------



## robmerow

2003 Lehigh Millenium


----------



## microstar

As Derek said, the Premiere came later. Here are photos of the two. ILS is the first one.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC

Late to thread. Kliegl Q-File at Wesleyan University, summer of 1978. Prior to that just multi-scene presets.


----------



## porkchop

Surprised I haven't posted here yet. 2001 Colortran Innovator 48/96


----------



## John Palmer

Strand Light Palette V1B
AMX 192 converted to 72 analog outputs to Electro-Controls 7kW & 12kW dimmers
1988 at the University of Southern California


----------



## balderson04

1982, a Strand Mantrix at a theatre in Toronto. Forgot which one.

Arrived in a.m. to set up our show. Their lighting system was torn apart as new (BIG!) Mantrix board is coming in. Helped them set it up by noon. Programmed the show in p.m. (with cassette tape memory). Curtain time that evening, push GO and the whole system crashes. Had to be reloaded via cassette while the audience waited.

Ah, fun times.


----------



## Brentgi

2002-ish. NSI Melange Pro.


----------



## ship

Kliegl Performer believe it was called, though Light Pallet III and Q-File also were ancient... but also modern or old in me using. Than of course there was that six scene rheostat one channel I had to design my first "pro" show with. Wish I still had it as opposed to setting it out in the alley before moving one day. Who knew such an unsafe piece of crap might be legassy at some point?


----------



## Gordon Pearlman

derekleffew said:


> From the LS-8 brochure cited:
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to how this was accomplished, as I thought the outputs were simple analog. Dimmer Load Monitoring would not come into widespread use until much, much later; and even today is seldom implemented.
> 
> Was this a feature only available in conjunction with certain EDI dimmers? How many LS-8's were actually installed with EDI dimmers, or installed at all for that matter?



BETTER LATE THEN NEVER

How it worked:
There was a current sensor on the Main Feed to the dimmer rack. When you ran a Dimmer Check: The console ran up one dimmer at a time and compared the current(amps) reading to the value from the last Dimmer Check. It actually worked if the load was big enough.


----------



## Crisp image

First Lighting console touched was a 2 scene cross fade when I was in High School in mid 1980's. A long time later without touching anything. About 5 years ago I was watching a local on an ETC ION. So I started to investigate what and how. Well when I first programmed it was on ETC Nomad in preparation for going to an ION. WOW what a machine. I was hooked. I have tried others but always come back to ETC because that is what I have access to in the local PAC(s). 
I now use Nomad, ION and Element at local venues- Casual employee and volunteer.
Love what I have learnt but only really scratching the surface in what they can do because of relative small rig.

Regards
Geoff


----------



## DNT

My first experience of a memory console was the Strand Tempus M24. I was lucky to have help from the chief electrician of the Olympia Theatre in Dublin, Kevin Scott, at the time, as I found it daunting initially. From there I moved through various Strand consoles including the one I consider to be their best - the 520. Since Strand lost their way, I have been converted to the ETC Eos family of consoles - mostly ION and Nomad.
I have just been sitting in on the series of webinars on the ETC site, including one where Gordon Pearlman and others were discussing the early days of computerized consoles, with much of the time spent on the venerable LS8. It was a great session, and well worth looking up for anyone with an interest in the story of those times.





ETC One





www.etcconnect.com





Denis


----------



## almorton

Strand 300. I came (back) to theatre lighting late, having dabbled at school in 1979 on a rheostat board. I joined the local volunteer theatre in 2010 and learnt to program the 300, then took a step "backwards" and used the Strand GSX that was kept in reserve to be used for "away" shows. In 2012 I had a short spell (one day to learn and perform) on an ETC expression, then moved to an ETC Ion when my theatre replaced the 300 as it was becoming unreliable. That would have been about 2012, I guess. Since then I've had (rare) occasion to use Zero88 FLX and dabbled with ChamSys MagicQ.


----------



## aeh20s

Colortran Encore with the big green Go button.


----------



## DNT

aeh20s said:


> Colortran Encore with the big green Go button.


Was that the one with the blackout button dangerously subject to getting a script dropped on it? I know in one venue, they taped the top of a furniture polish spray can over it to avoid accidents!!


----------



## aeh20s

DNT said:


> Was that the one with the blackout button dangerously subject to getting a script dropped on it? I know in one venue, they taped the top of a furniture polish spray can over it to avoid accidents!!



It's been 20 years since I've seen one in person but from looking at this pic I can see how a script may hit that toggle. Though probably not the button you are remembering.


----------



## DNT

aeh20s said:


> It's been 20 years since I've seen one in person but from looking at this pic I can see how a script may hit that toggle. Though probably not the button you are remembering.


That looks more modern than the desk I remember and I never saw the button anyway as it was covered! I wasn’t hands-on on that gig and I learned so much from the board op about how to approach programming. Great memories!


----------



## microstar

Electro Controls ILS (Intelligent Lighting System) in 1977 at the University of Houston Central Campus. I was the TD. Brand new theatre complex with the ILS in the main stage. No manual controls.... everything done thru the keyboard. Rack at bottom right housed the Data General PDP-something mini-computer with 8" (?) floppy drive that had to be running for the system to work. The rubber band which masqueraded as the drive belt kept falling off and only the Data General service guy was authorized to put it back on. I believe it was extremely expensive at the time and probably only 3 or 4 ever made (fortunately). Unlike the photo below it was custom-painted UH Cougar red. No backup in any form. After the first couple of shows they forced EC to give them a large (maybe 60 or 70 channels) 2-scene preset board as a backup. Also remembering the "portable" (because they were on casters) Electro Controls custom 12-channel dimmer packs that were about 60"H x 24"Wx24"D and must have weighed 250-300 pounds. Each contained a 3 phase 480v transformer which would plug into receptacles installed around the perimeter of the stage and in the lighting catwalks. And of course the inventory of the just introduced fixed and zoom Parellipsphere ellipsoidals, which were built like tanks with 3/16" steel yokes. The zoom fixture weighed 20 pounds!
Those were the days!


----------



## RichardBunting

First manual board - Strand Junior 8 (great for making toast). First memory board - Kliegl Performer II, with cassette tape show storage. We used it on a historical pageant at Horse Guards Parade in the centre of London and ran a SMPTE time code to control the narration timing with the effects.


----------



## Vince

Frist memoryboard was a Zero88 Sirius 24/48 from the eighties, latest version without DMX. Used it from 1993- 2013/4. With the serious upgrade of our lighting system it was replaced for a Zero88 Jester ML. Struggled about five years with it before sellling it to purchase a Chamsys MQ60. Although it maybe a bit overkill for our school, the gain in time and loss in trouble are certainly worth it. 
Oh, the Sirius is still around with his flightcase collecting dust. If anyone would want to abt it, let me know...


----------



## Lasermike

I volunteered with West Seattle Totem Theater in the early ‘90s and have vague memories of the board being somehow programmable. I could swear the sliders were motor driven but it was 30 years and two wives ago. I “ran” sound. Meant I got to push play and pause on the DAT deck. And was allowed on stage to admire paint and carpentry and lighting before the set was finished. 

Michael


----------



## cdavis

Kliegl Performance at SUNY Purchase in 1980. It was intimidating!


----------



## StageGuy5145

Melange Pro. It outputted CMX, and had 128 channels. Hooked up to two sets of ColorTran ENR dimmer racks


----------



## avkid

Colortran Scenemaster 60 Plus


----------



## SteveB

cdavis said:


> Kliegl Performance at SUNY Purchase in 1980. It was intimidating!



Billy Mintzer got Kliegl to provide those units, Theater B and D as I recall. That was ‘79. I never got to run one, was only there a year.


----------



## jtweigandt

ETC 48/96 But why did the question limit to first memory console..
I did the Ernestine the operator patchboard and the massive rheostats that either controlled the lighting
or made the submarine dive in 1976... I was the memory  We had a really bubbly beautiful classmate on stage.. Think Betty Boop in the flesh..
She was a great actress, but eclipsed and didn't blend well with some of the others in the scene... if everyone had her energy it would have worked.. 
I remember wearing the cobbled together headset, in the lighting cage stage left.. Director was my eyes..... "Bring down the lighting slowly 10% and somebody shoot Sally Morrow"
Sally is gone now.. but it still warms my heart and makes me smile, every time I think of her.


----------



## tdrga

Kliegl Performer II - I still have the storage tape from its last show in 1992. Analog control of Kliegl 6k dimmers with a hard patch panel.

I think we replaced it with an ETC console (Insight or Impression) and a DMX-Analog converter. 

-Todd


----------



## RonHebbard

tdrga said:


> Kliegl Performer II - I still have the storage tape from its last show in 1992. Analog control of Kliegl 6k dimmers with a hard patch panel.
> 
> I think we replaced it with an ETC console (Insight or Impression) and a DMX-Analog converter.
> 
> -Todd


Strand IDM Cue 1973. Strand clone of Thorn IDM Cue. Built to control 100 Century Strand U.S. built 6 Kw dimmers via analog wire per dimmer. Racks in basement with 80 6 Kw's originally fitted and the last 20 added within the first year. The IDM Cue was in the main stage with much smaller Strand memory console in the studio space; one of Strand's early small memory consoles with entire console built in one desk top enclosure including a ~ 12" monochrome monitor which was one of the first things to require service. 

In the main stage, the IDM Cue required two ~40 RU racks housing 23" wide panels; 23" was a telco standard prior to our modern 19" racks. The IDM Cue's memory was a WHINING HUGE drum requiring a double-muff headset to hear cues and a dedicated air conditioner to deal with the heat it produced. 
In 1973 the Strand IDM Cue was one of only three in Canada, the other two being in Stratford's Festival and Ottawa's National Arts Center. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## DaveySimps

Strand Century Mini Palette. I am guessing late 1980's / early 90's? Still had the 5 1/4 true floppy! Sadly, we had the same board in a space in college in the 2001!

~Dave


----------



## STEVETERRY

DaveySimps said:


> Strand Century Mini Palette. I am guessing late 1980's / early 90's? Still had the 5 1/4 true floppy! Sadly, we had the same board in a space in college in the 2001!
> 
> ~Dave


 Seriously, a Mini Palette with one screen, not a Mini _Light_ Palette with two screens? If so you were one of the few!

ST


----------



## RonHebbard

DaveySimps said:


> Strand Century Mini Palette. I am guessing late 1980's / early 90's? Still had the 5 1/4 true floppy! Sadly, we had the same board in a space in college in the 2001!
> 
> ~Dave


We had 3 in town, the first in 1973, the second approximately three years later when our convention centre was added next door and the third in our local Catholic Basilica where it controlled a first generation CD80AE rack with two wall stations controlling the rack six days per week and for cleaning lights plus a portable wall station which could be located in the middle of the church to program new scenes directly into the CD80AE for special services. 
The one in the Basilica had God on its side and remained fully functional, including its internal monitor, and was retained as a spare when they eventually upgraded to an ETC Express and DMX when they replaced the CD80AE's intermittently failing electronics with one of Sean Johnson's replacement electronics cages. As luck would have it, the Express succumbed to an early failure of its outboard power supply line lump causing the Basilica to dust off the Strand Mini Palette one more time. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## RonHebbard

STEVETERRY said:


> Seriously, a Mini Palette with one screen, not a Mini _Light_ Palette with two screens? If so you were one of the few!
> 
> ST


Yes, an original 'one-eyed' Mini Palette with a white desktop case and outputting AMX. 
In my following post I went on to mention two more of the originals we had in our city, the last one was driving a CD80AE rack complete with three wall stations controlling the AE electronics directly when the console was powered down six days per week. 

When the CD80's AE electronics became too intermittent and unreliable its, electronics cage was replaced with one of Sean Johnson's replacement cages and an ETC Express was purchased communicating with Sean's upgraded electronics via DMX. 

Unfortunately your console's outboard line lump power supply suffered a premature failure necessitating dusting off the one -eyed monochrome Mini Palette one more time. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## JimP0771

Lee Colortran Status 24/48. In my high school. We had an Lee Colortran ENR 96 Dimmer rack or which I am now the owner of. My high school had put it up for bid quite a few years ago and I won the system and board at bid. However I currently have the system in storage as I am not using it. But never the less I have it. The one thing I first remember about using that light board was that I was using it for a battle of the bands and that I had no idea how to program it but as I tried I got all of the dimmers on the system programmed to channel 1 on the board. The high school was not happy with me it took them about half the school year to figure out how to reprogram the board so everything was back to normal. I learned my lesson to read the manual after that.


----------



## mrtrudeau23

First console I ever used was ETC's Microvision FX (without a reliably functioning FX section). If I recall correctly, it had a 3 digit serial number and had a 1992 or 1993 date on it. I first used it in 2004 and got the high school to replace it with an Express 24/48 a few months before I graduated.


----------



## RonHebbard

mrtrudeau23 said:


> First console I ever used was ETC's Microvision FX (without a reliably functioning FX section). If I recall correctly, it had a 3 digit serial number and had a 1992 or 1993 date on it. I first used it in 2004 and got the high school to replace it with an Express 24/48 a few months before I graduated.


Remember it well, with its Fred Flintstone wheel. 
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------

